# L4.68 Causing Problems on 522?



## maximum (Jun 23, 2004)

A couple of weeks ago we noticed several problems with our 522 like shuttered video or frozen picture while playing back recordings. But the most obvious problem was a frozen Attention 330 screen (the one that displays when updating the program guide). The only way to get out of the frozen screen is to reboot. In the mean time all scheduled recordings got skipped while it was frozen. I also noticed that the software version had recently updated to L468. 
So I called DISH technical support who ended up shipping out a new (refurbished) receiver. 

Well, the other night I noticed more video problems like the old receiver and today the frozen 330 screen reaped its ugly head. I doubt this is just a coincidence with two receivers so I suspect the new software is the culprit.

Any other 522 users having similar problems? I reported it to DISH again and they logged the problem with their engineering dept. If others are having problems we need to all complain to DISH to force a priority.


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

I *have* noticed more problems lately with stuttering/frozen (for a moment or two) video and/or audio. I'll check my rev tonight.

Was pretty good there for quite a while!


----------



## kf4omc (Apr 11, 2006)

I have a 625 with L468 and I have been getting freezing and skipping on playback also.


----------



## chainblu (May 15, 2006)

Yep, noticed some video hiccups since 4.68 on my 625. Also, (in single mode) when you press the swap button, the info banner is not displayed at the top of the screen. Some folks might actually prefer this. I don't care either way, but it bugs the crap out of the wife.


----------



## javaman (Sep 26, 2004)

I haven't seen a frozen 330 screen. I have a 522 with L468 and get the occasional annoying video hiccups during Live viewing and recorded playback but nothing as bad as a frozen 330 screen that screws up timers. You mention that screen is related to the guide update. Do you have any problems doing a manual update of the guide after a check switch? Is that frozen screen there first thing in the morning following the nightly update?


----------



## findwaldo (Feb 8, 2003)

I've noticed the the 330 update screen frozen twice on my 522. Once on Tuesday (after coming back from a 5 day trip)...I pressed select and it went to the guide -- and today (pressing select brought the acquiring signal screen - I powered off with the remote and back on to get it to work).

Definatley a pain, I hope they get to fixing this glitch soon. It's quite frustrating to have software that works great, only to have Dish update it so things that were solid, now have bugs!


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

I finally did check, 468 here. I hope this is not true: they purposefully are (now) introducing buggy software to make us switch to HD.


----------



## findwaldo (Feb 8, 2003)

Well, 4.69 is out, we'll have to see how it does. I received the 330 message yesterday, but I'm not sure if I had the new software yet (I just realized the new software was on this evening...)


----------

